# Thumbs up!



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Just got my first C&S order, arrived next day, the new Pakshak waffle-weave drying towels are indeed very soft, got a Eurow sheepskin mitt and some more Pakshak ultra-plush towels too - fine service indeed!










:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

eurow wash mitts are excellent as is the pakshak stuff


----------

